# keine geschlossenen Gruppen mehr?!



## vincentgdg (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Ich vermisse in D3 die Möglichkeit, eine Party mit Passwort zu belegen, damit nur Bekannte rein kommen. Bei D1 und D2 konnte ich außerdem Gruppen aus einer Liste auswählen, ist das hier komplett weggefallen? Das fände ich aber wirklich schade. Da lohnt es sich ja auch nicht mehr, eine Gilde aufzumachen. Und man bekommt gar kein Gefühl dafür, wieviele andere gerade spielen so wie in D2, wo man seitenweise offene Gruppen sah und einen eigenen Chatraum hatte. Und dort konnte man dann deutsche Spieler suchen, was jetzt auch nicht mehr geht. Ich spiele ständig mit Leuten aus Italien, Spanien usw. Und es kommt kein Gruppenfeeling auf, weil die einfach wieder abhauen, ohne was zu sagen.

Das sieht mir doch schwer nach Easy-Mode-Instant-Gaming aus. D3 wird sich keinesfalls vergleichbar mit D2 Jahre lang bei den Spielern halten. In ein paar Monaten ist es Schnee von gestern.

Viele Grüße
Thomas aka VincentGdG


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Mai 2012)

vincentgdg schrieb:


> In ein paar Monaten ist es Schnee von gestern.


Na wenn Du das sagst muss es ja stimmen.


----------



## myadictivo (16. Mai 2012)

spiele sind immer geschlossen, bis du sie von hand auf public umstellst. dann kann jeder joinen. in deine spiele können nur leute von deiner f-list joinen, andere nicht.
versteh das problem nicht. in meine spiele kommt niemand rein, den ich nicht kenne, wenn ich es nicht will und ich denke mal für die f-list gibts auch einstellungsmöglichkeiten. hab ich mich allerdings noch nicht drum gekümmert.

chaträume gibts doch auch, wenn ich das richtig sehe..

thema langzeitmotivation : werden wir ja sehen ^^


----------



## JonnyBee (17. Mai 2012)

für Langzeitmotivation gibt es Adons , also Go go Blizzard ;D bitte jeden Monat 1 Adon ;D


----------



## Khaanara (18. Mai 2012)

Genau, das war bei mir das Problem mit der Freundeliste. Ich wollte gegen Belial kämpfen und etwas von der Story mitbekommen, als einfach jemand von meiner Freundesliste (20 Level höher) in mein Spiel einsteigt ohne dass ich es bestätigen konnte, meine Begleiterin verschwand, Belial geplättet wurde (und ich den Coop-Eintrag als den Soloeintrag bekam) und er die Gesprächtexte gleich abbrach (weil er kannte es ja), obwohl ich die Story hören wollte!


Wie kann ich verhindern, dass bei mir einer einsteigt und ich das Spiel auch mal alleine spielen kann! Gibt es da Einstellungen das Spiel für Freunde zu sperren?


----------



## Ogil (18. Mai 2012)

In den Optionen unter "Social" gibt es eine Option "Allow Quick Join" - nur wenn die aktiv ist (default) kann jemand ohne Frage in Dein Spiel einsteigen...


----------



## Khaanara (18. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> In den Optionen unter "Social" gibt es eine Option "Allow Quick Join" - nur wenn die aktiv ist (default) kann jemand ohne Frage in Dein Spiel einsteigen...




Danke sehr, gefunden und aktiviert!


----------

